# perspex instead of glass..



## snOOpy86 (Jun 26, 2008)

just wondering what peoples thoughts where with regards to using perspex instead of glass for the front of my viv..

currently my viv is the same as below and the lower glass is 1 piece so can not be opened which makes it a pain changing water and substrate etc..










would 2 pieces of perspex be ok to use untill i have some glass made up??


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

cant see why not


----------



## dax (Aug 11, 2008)

:2thumb: i use it? was a bit worried about temps and stuff but it works great! in one of my vivs i have the bottom piece so you can slide it up to clean etc.

I dont have any problems at all, i used it as its on he floor and i have mental dogs, also cos the iggy was a bit of a whipper so was worried incase she smashed the glass.


----------



## snOOpy86 (Jun 26, 2008)

where did you get your perspex from? and how thick is it? also a price if you dont mind..


----------



## Chimp (Sep 23, 2006)

i built a 30'' perspex fronted hinged lid box (no plinthes) to allow for 6'' of substrate for my ackies 

but the bottom has split and dirt has come out:lol2:its being held together with some gaffa


----------



## MOSSYnJO (Aug 26, 2008)

i used 4mm perspex on all of my viv's, 
from b&q, it comes in a few sizes, i usually get 4ft x2ft sheet, 
but its about £24 for 4mm, and about half the price for 2mm,

the trick is ,,,, to swap the price tags over between 2mm and 4mm sheet, as they peel off real easy, and they never notice the difference ,as its only the thickness thats different:whistling2::whistling2::lol2:
you can also get plastic double u channel from there for the perspex to slide in, or theres someone on ebay who sells them,

hope this helps


----------



## reef (Jan 4, 2008)

MOSSYnJO said:


> i used 4mm perspex on all of my viv's,
> from b&q, it comes in a few sizes, i usually get 4ft x2ft sheet,
> but its about £24 for 4mm, and about half the price for 2mm,
> 
> ...


Tut Tut :devil:
must pop to B&q tomoz :whistling2:


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

Only "problem" I can think of, is that it might be easily scratched by claws?


----------



## MOSSYnJO (Aug 26, 2008)

ViRMiN said:


> Only "problem" I can think of, is that it might be easily scratched by claws?



thats true, it does,
but i avoid this now, by raising the doors up from the floor of the viv, so billy cant just sit there and scratch at the door when he wants to come out,


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

I found it too flexible and not secure, I had an adult royal squeeze out through the cross over in the middle. Viv locks or the like I think is a must because I found snakes could easily slide it open.

I went back to glass!


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

Anyone tried Polycarbonate. It's expensive but pretty tough.


----------

